# I just got a 1947 Oliver HG!



## KandK (Jul 31, 2012)

I just bought a 1947 HG and its great! I have so many other projects right now I don't know when I can dive in. It hasn't been run in a while. The only things I have done since I got it is find a grill, a seat, and a rear end cover. The man I bought it off of wanted to keep the pto. The cleats are in really good shape. I put some solar spot lights up around it and this Ollie looks unreal at night.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Need pictures


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I want one, badly. I don't care if its an Oliver, cletrac, or Deere. Someday I'll be posting pics of one tho, and I hope it's in as good as shape as yours.


----------



## KandK (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you. I drove by a property near mine, and I noticed that the owner had about ten crawlers on his land. He had a phone number by the road for high weed mowing. I took a chance and called asking if he would let one go. He was hesitant but then said come by and we'll talk. He was very nice and we were able to make a deal.


----------

